# My New Wolf Cichlid Babies



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

I took about 200 hundred out before I shot the video.

http://www.youtube.com/user/MarcusCa...i?feature=mhee


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

The link isn't working for me.


----------



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

Try this one...


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

cool fish! 

How big do they get?


----------



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

My male is around 17 inches. I seen one around 18 once but that guy told me his friend had one much larger then his. I'd say upto 20 inches fairly easily. I've had my guy for around 4 years now and he was less then 2 inches when I got him.


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

That one worked. Don't like the teeth on the big one, guess you won't be sticking your hand in that tank. Nice looking fry.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Awesome fish!


----------



## des (Jul 30, 2011)

Interesting fish. 

Congrats on the fry. Are they mouthbrooders or egg layers?

Thanks for sharing that vid.


----------



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

des said:


> Interesting fish.
> 
> Congrats on the fry. Are they mouthbrooders or egg layers?
> 
> Thanks for sharing that vid.


Egg layers. Thanks


----------



## addhome (Mar 19, 2012)

so nice and cool


----------



## cichlidspiro (May 11, 2011)

How old are they in that video 


Cheers 
Spiro


----------



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

They were around 3 weeks. They will be ready for sale in another week or so.


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

TonyT said:


> They were around 3 weeks. They will be ready for sale in another week or so.


Will you have any Wolf fish available in the London LAS auction in Dorchester on Sept 30th?


----------



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

Scotmando said:


> Will you have any Wolf fish available in the London LAS auction in Dorchester on Sept 30th?


The fish will be available by next week. I do have them all spoken for though. If I'm not able to drop them off next week then I'll be able to part with a few around the time of the auction but I won't have any of my fish for sale at the auction.


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

TonyT said:


> The fish will be available by next week. I do have them all spoken for though. If I'm not able to drop them off next week then I'll be able to part with a few around the time of the auction but I won't have any of my fish for sale at the auction.


WHt else do you breed? or have available?


----------



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

Scotmando said:


> WHt else do you breed? or have available?


I breed a number of african cichlids but I'm really low on stock right now, I got practically cleaned out two weeks ago.


----------

